# weird stain on glass



## fishloaf666 (Feb 26, 2008)

my empty tank has a long weird looking spot across it i believe on the outside, ive tried all kinda of stuff including vinegar, lime away(clr) and razor blades. i have no idea what the spot is, but i do know the tank had reptiles in there before if that makes any kind of difference. the spot looks kinda like swirly long smoke? cloudy foggy smoke buildup? i have no idea but i hate it! any help appreciated


----------



## fishloaf666 (Feb 26, 2008)

well, since no one has any ideas i guess i am going to paint the back of the tank black lol ( the side with the weird stain) thanks anyways guys


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

try buffing it with wax and a buffer


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Post a pic so we have a better idea of what you are dealing with....

Painting the background wont help if you dont remove it......Only highlight it a bit more-----


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It is hard to know what it is from unless we se it or get a better description. Like said i would try to scrup it off or buff it off. Just be carful not to scatch the glass.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

So far you tried mild acid solutions on it so I guess it isn't iron oxide. Move on to other types of solvents such as rubbing alcohol, and if that doesn't work, a cloth with gasoline. An industrial degreasing agent after that.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Post a pic so we have a better idea of what you are dealing with....
> 
> Painting the background wont help if you dont remove it......Only highlight it a bit more-----


Yup...
How about some pics.


----------



## fishloaf666 (Feb 26, 2008)

alrighty i'll try getting some pics tomorrow, im almost wondering if its in the glass? i just found out the tank is like reeeeal old too, like 25 yrs +! no trim or anything will fit it correctly it kinda sux


----------



## fishloaf666 (Feb 26, 2008)

ok heres a cellphone pic of part of the stain, and the new silicone job i did myself









btw the stain goes all the way across the glass and swirls all dumb like


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Did you try a razor blade to scrape it off?


----------



## fishloaf666 (Feb 26, 2008)

ya im about to try out my cutting torch lol


----------



## fishloaf666 (Feb 26, 2008)

notaverage said:


> Did you try a razor blade to scrape it off?


when i use a razor and.. rubbing alcohol for say, it seems as the stain goes away when i scrape it, but when it dries it comes right back haha


----------



## fishloaf666 (Feb 26, 2008)

the stain is still there..staring me in the face with defeat


----------



## fishloaf666 (Feb 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Is the stain on the inside or outside?
Maybe try fingernail polish remover or windex.


----------



## fishloaf666 (Feb 26, 2008)

it seems more to be on the outside, but it almost seems like its "inside" the glass itself. i have tried about every cleaner,chemical and it doesnt budge


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

is there any way you could get ahold of an actual camera so we can have a good pic and get a better idea of what it is?


----------



## fishloaf666 (Feb 26, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> is there any way you could get ahold of an actual camera so we can have a good pic and get a better idea of what it is?


ill try to get a friends camera, but still it seems ive tried everything


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

fishloaf666 said:


> is there any way you could get ahold of an actual camera so we can have a good pic and get a better idea of what it is?


ill try to get a friends camera, but still it seems ive tried everything
[/quote]

trust me... there's always something else to try


----------



## fishloaf666 (Feb 26, 2008)

is there any possible way a "cloud" can get "inside" the glass? and become nonremoveable


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i like the nail idea polish remover that sh*t gets out everything


----------



## fishloaf666 (Feb 26, 2008)

actually acetone is the first thing i tried when removing the stain, my girlfriend had some laying around right by the tank. then i tried rubing alcohol, goo gone ect


----------

